# Knitting Gadget



## SharAnn (Aug 14, 2011)

I just received an e-mail from Patternworks offering this knitting gadget. It looks very handy, but kind of expensive.

http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/300856.htm?utm_medium=EmailPush&utm_source=PW_2012_8_1&utm_campaign=PW_August1_2012_Promo_KnitKit&SCODE=PCWEB&lm=kppw


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

It would be handy, but to rich for my pocket.


----------



## knittingnut214 (Feb 11, 2012)

You are right...useful...but a little on the expensive side...even on sale...


----------



## sand (Sep 13, 2011)

I have it and love it everything. You need is right there but have to say I did not pay for it my brother. Got it for me he just thought. I would like it he is a great brother


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

Going on my Christmas List.


----------



## blanfordn (Mar 26, 2012)

Very handy if you travel with knitting projects or carry them about to other activities.


----------



## granmarie5 (Jul 2, 2012)

I have the set but don't find it user friendly for arthritic fingers!


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

It is cute, but I just put my stuff in a zipper sandwich bag, it works for me for a lot less money.


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

It's $17.05 at amazon.com


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

I'd need a 40% off coupon & a week to think about it.


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

fgould said:


> It's $17.05 at amazon.com


Oh, shoot! I just ordered one for $24 from knitpicks. Oh well, it did help me reach the $50 free shipping level. Also ordered some of the new needles (the golden color ones that I can't remember the name of offhand).


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

In my knitting bag I keep an Altoids tin with a tiny pair of scissors,tiny retractable tape measure, yarn needle, a few stitch markers, a couple of small stitch holders. Altoids tins are so handy for so many things, especially for us crafty types


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

SharAnn said:


> I just received an e-mail from Patternworks offering this knitting gadget. It looks very handy, but kind of expensive.
> 
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/300856.htm?utm_medium=EmailPush&utm_source=PW_2012_8_1&utm_campaign=PW_August1_2012_Promo_KnitKit&SCODE=PCWEB&lm=kppw


Well, I checked around and it is available elswhere for between $22. and $25. so the $20. at patternworks would be the cheapest at the moment. Although their featured original price is way up there at $27. I would love to have it but am practical in that I know I would probably loose half the pieces soon....


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Very neat little gadget.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

I have one of the older models which do not come with a darning needle. Wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Chainstitcher (May 6, 2011)

I treated myself to one of these at about the same price and it is really handy. But, mine doesn't have the needle gauge...might have to have another!


----------



## jennylynn (May 16, 2011)

I have one (mine isn't hot pink) and it is worth every penny! I use it all the time and it transports so nicely. It is a must for me.


----------



## flhusker (Feb 17, 2011)

I've seen this before and thought about getting one because I take my knitting with me when I take care of grandkids but it's way to expensive for me.


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

I have one from when they first came out. Paid under $12 for it, but it doesn't have the needle gauge or darning needle. I use it all the time and it's great.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

I bought this but was not really happy with it. It is bulky and the everything in it is very small. the opening for the scissors is to small for my fingers and I don't particularly have large hands so in my humble opinion it is not worth the $$$$.


----------



## Ozarks (Feb 15, 2011)

I have had one of these for quite a while and keep it constantly by my "knitting side". It takes care of everything you need .....all together...and safely protected.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Yep, I saw that yesterday, too! Very expensive IMHO. Don't think I would use it anyway.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I guess most of us have accumulated our gadgets and found a proper case, either zipped or a pencil case, so this would be a redundant thing. It is lovely, and I would seriously think about getting it as a Christmas gift for a new knitter or a friend who always borrows my scissors and measure tape.


----------



## vlvanslyke (Feb 3, 2012)

I have all the parts, bought overtime of course, in a pencil bag. Can't see spending this much $ for parts I've always kept on hand.


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I made one for my self. I used a small compartmental box like the ones for beads. I have everything I need there at my finger tips and a few things that they do not include like band-aids, tweezers, nail clippers and a few rubber-bands. I think we each have things we must take when we are crafting. Keeping it in the same place is the hard part. I even tend to carry mine with me everywhere. Never know when you might have to run somewhere to sit and wait.


----------



## SmilingCamel (Oct 21, 2011)

I have one that was given to me by an employee as a holiday gift. It is the best gift I have ever been given after 32 years of working!!! I LOVE IT!!!! Perfect on a plane, in a boat, with a goat....: )


----------



## kashka (May 14, 2011)

I've had one for over a year now and love it. Never have to remember to grab scissors or markers or wjatever else u need,its all right there for your convience. Just grab and go its all rigjt wirh you!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

This would make a perfect gift for a knitter, but like most of us we save our money for yarn.. which no one else can buy for us.. and needles which again no one else can buy for us.. those are all personal preferences ... but the cute little kit would be perfect... I need to show hubby this... I have a birthday coming up in a few weeks...LOL


----------



## momofoliver (Jun 9, 2011)

I have one....love it! Bought one for my daughter-in-law for Christmas. Excellent for traveling.


----------



## senior gal (Oct 8, 2011)

The reason I love this site, because we come up with good,cheap ways to get what we want. Another gadget, too expensive for people that do not come to this site.I have all these things for knitting and crocheting and have many ways to keep them handy without having to buy another holder.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I put one on my Christmas list as my family complain they don't know what to get me. I love it and grab it if I am visiting family or travelling. It's got everything you need to have with you... :-D


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have all of that already. Didn't come as a set as I would just pick up something as I needed it. I keep all of mine in a zip bag and it goes everywhere w/me. Bought most all of it a long, long time ago so don't have near as much in all of it as that set is now.


----------



## Barbara Ann (Mar 18, 2011)

I have one in blue. Love it. Bought it quite some time ago at Webs. Has come in handy more times than not.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Yes, I saw it and told my hubby he could get it for my soon-to-be birthday. Just could not justify buying it outright for myself.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

The other day I was at the 99 cent store and they had a pencil case that would be perfect for that. I did not buy it because I have a great container for my things that a friend made for me. Now that I think about it I think I will go back to the store and buy several pencil cases and decorate them and give them to my friends in your knitting group.


----------



## Sherlock (Jul 19, 2011)

pmarch said:


> I have one of the older models which do not come with a darning needle. Wouldn't be without it.


Me too. I love it.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

I ordered three this morning. One for me and two for friends.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

I absolutely love knitting gadgets. I agree, it's a little pricey, but I am keeping my eye out on ebay for it. It would also make a 'wish list' gift.


----------



## madelaineth (Feb 17, 2011)

I bought one and it is worth every penny! I usually make up my own sets but this is so compact! This fist so well into a purse pocket.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

And the Altoids are great mints, too!


bellestarr12 said:


> In my knitting bag I keep an Altoids tin with a tiny pair of scissors,tiny retractable tape measure, yarn needle, a few stitch markers, a couple of small stitch holders. Altoids tins are so handy for so many things, especially for us crafty types


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

My scissors are a pair of folding scissors which are on my keychain. Everything else [including a small magnifier] is in a nylon case I made long ago to take on a trip somewhere. I'd rather spend my hard-earned $$ on yarn/fabric/ndls, anyway. I'm not a "gadget person" like the Big Guy. Pls don't let him see this! :-o


begarcia44 said:


> I bought this but was not really happy with it. It is bulky and the everything in it is very small. the opening for the scissors is to small for my fingers and I don't particularly have large hands so in my humble opinion it is not worth the $$$$.


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Dsynr said:


> My scissors are a pair of folding scissors which are on my keychain. Everything else [including a small magnifier] is in a nylon case I made long ago to take on a trip somewhere. I'd rather spend my hard-earned $$ on yarn/fabric/ndls, anyway. I'm not a "gadget person" like the Big Guy. Pls don't let him see this! :-o
> 
> 
> begarcia44 said:
> ...


Ha, ha, ha - The Big Guy - they all love their "toys" (aka tools). My hubby is a contractor and can't resist a new tool. Even though he might have something close to it, I always hear "But Babe, it will make my life so much easier!".


----------



## kashka (May 14, 2011)

My husband says "whatever makes my life easier is a worthwhile thing to have"!


----------



## tielma (Nov 20, 2011)

kashka: Hurray for your husband! That's cute!


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I had a gift card and used it to get this from Amazon for about $18. I have about every gadget there is and I think this is the best one so far. Easy, compact, fits well into the purse or next to me on my end table. I was also using different items to put my gadgets in but this took care of so many of them in a small, compact space.


----------



## wetfeet2 (Sep 14, 2011)

I have the one without the needle sizer. Its great! I thought it would be redundant, because I already have all this stuff. Fooled myself, I use it all the time, so easy to just grab and go.
Kristine


----------



## N Jacobson (Oct 24, 2011)

I have had the turquoise one since Martha Stewart talked about it on her show. It is one of the handiest things I have ever "gifted" myself.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

When I first saw it on the market, I thought it would be a waste of cash. Recently though, I caved in and got one. I thought it would just join the rarely-used gizmos I seem to have collected, but no. It's very handy and - when working one particular pattern that needs close attention to what row I'm on, I wear it around my neck and use that counter-that-doesn't-change-itself-while-travelling-in-the-bottom-of-the-bag! Now, I'm thinking of getting another!


----------



## memere (Jan 20, 2011)

Wow I agree! Too rich for me also.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

SharAnn said:


> I just received an e-mail from Patternworks offering this knitting gadget. It looks very handy, but kind of expensive.
> 
> http://www.patternworks.com/productdetail/300856.htm?utm_medium=EmailPush&utm_source=PW_2012_8_1&utm_campaign=PW_August1_2012_Promo_KnitKit&SCODE=PCWEB&lm=kppw


- $3.-- @ WEBS: http://www.yarn.com
[didn't check S & H]


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

We all have those tools for our knitting. I usually like P.W.but have doubts about this 'toy.' A friend uses a tackle box for hers.
(Maybe they're trying to see how it sells.) Just the same, that price is outrageous! :thumbdown:


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Martha Stewart doesn't have the following she once did. Glad it worked for you. Not putting you down, though!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I wouldn't get it for myself but I'm thinking it would make a great gift for a couple of my knitting friends.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hannabavaria said:


> - $3.-- @ WEBS: http://www.yarn.com
> {didn't check S & H}


I'm so disappointed! At three bucks each, I'd have bought a dozen or more for group members! 
at Webs


----------



## Belknits (Apr 20, 2012)

I just have an old zippered pencil case and some ziploc freezer bags. I'd rather spend the extra money on yarn. . Haven't needed a row counter yet - maybe I'll change my mind when I start tackling more complicated patterns.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Gadgets are fun toys, not necessities. I have collections - of yarn, of patterns, of straight needles, of circular needles, of double-pointed needles, of interchangeable needles, of crochet hooks, of afghan hooks, of double-ended hooks, of yarn bobbins, of pencil cases, of plastic bags, of project bags, of stitch counters, of tip protectors, and of other gadgets. When there's spare cash, I may buy more, but almost never new. My collections owe their existence to eBay and second-hand stores, not to LYS or big-box stores.


----------



## hannabavaria (Sep 25, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> hannabavaria said:
> 
> 
> > - $3.-- @ WEBS: http://www.yarn.com
> ...


You & me both!  But it = $3.-- less (-) than patternworks'*, & for those of us having to use both sides of the dollar..3 bucks = 3 bucks (not 6 ).

*Correction: True for 'was' price of ~$26.??--didn't see the 'now' price of~$20.-- before.


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you do a search on E-Bay for Knit Kit you will find several different kinds, not exactly like the pretty pink one but they are filled with all kinds of accessories and they can be bought for about $10 with free ship. I just use a hard shell pencil case and have filled it up with all the little doodads I have bought through the years or things that people have mentioned that come in handy for knitting that are re purposed from other things. I just got two of the digital counters you put on your finger from E-Bay and I love them. I plan to buy more of them for Christmas gifts for my friends.


----------

